# Is it ok to feed chicken head to a 4 month old GSD?



## oelapoel (Jan 12, 2013)

And do I need to take of the beak off?

I just gave my dog 2 chicken head+neck without taking the beaks off today..

Cheers


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would have taken the beaks off. Those are sharp. If you feed any feet, cut the claws off.


----------



## oelapoel (Jan 12, 2013)

*thanx*

Hmm ok then.. thank you for your help. Really appreciate it


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs have eaten chicken heads and feet many times with no problems.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422525_306316409424271_1711686750_n.jpg


----------

